# Has anyone purchased a car from iBimmer.com?



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

Any input?


----------



## tpham (Feb 13, 2003)

MikeLa said:


> Any input?


They have a very good inventory w/ majority of silver & black very low mileage on the 5-series. 99% of their cars still have remaining factory warranty along w/ good extended warranty.

4 years and still going strong w/ no problem on my jet black 97 540iA, which currently has 68k+ miles.

Cheers,
TP.


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks for the input


----------

